# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  Sgather Profiles - Herb/Mining all leveling 1-525

## exan19

This thread has kind of evolved over the course of its life from me sharing a few profiles to a catalogue decent of 1-525 profiles.

If anyone can suggest a better upload site I'm happy to change it, this one makes you wait a minute, but it guarantees 100% uptime, which I think is more important.

If you need to download the app check the creators thread here.

Also, make sure you add these items to the 'Specific Items' list, as they will be ignored otherwise, and make sure your auto loot is enabled.
[SPOILER]Elementium Vein
Rich Elementium Vein
Obsidium Deposit
Rich Obsidium Deposit
Cinderbloom
Stormvine
Azshara's Veil
Heartblossom
Whiptail
Twilight Jasmine
Pyrite Deposit
Rich Pyrite Deposit[/SPOILER]

This is a collection of decent gathering profiles created by people and shared for us to benefit from. I will be updating this with either profiles created by myself and others here or found elsewhere (giving credit where possible). The aim will be a 1-stop resource for the best profiles to farm the quickest, and possibly some very lucrative farming profiles for 525 gathering.

Please share any useful files you have, and provide the right info to catalogue it properly. I am going to start a format for posting so if you want to contribute so its easier to update. Feel free to follow it and if you want to update your contribution, just edit the post as I will be linking straight to it. 

Skills gains listed are approximates after running the profile for a while. Use a bit of common sense along with these guidelines.

*1-300:*

[SPOILER]Firstly this is a collection of 1-330 profiles created by *truetarin*.
1-70 Mulgore
70-125 Hillsbrand Foothills
125-180 Western Plaguelands
180-230 Burning Stepps
230-300 Winterspring
300-330 Hellfire (not the best profile)

Here are a few profiles I created when I first got the app and couldn't find any online, they start off a bit average but get decent.
Tirisfal Glades [H] [M] 1-70 - Click!
Alterac Mountains [H] 70-150 - Click!
Alterac Mountains [M] 66-125 - Click!
Western Plaguelands [H] [M] 125-225 - Click!
Felwood [H] 260-300 [M] 175-230 - Click!

Here are some profiles contributed by other members.
Eastern Plaguelands [H] 230-270 [M] 200-240 by *DK1989* - Click
Winterspring [H] [M] 230-300 by *Neeoo* - Click![/SPOILER]

*300-450:*

[SPOILER]This post contains a complation of fine waypoints to get you through Outland & Northrend. Very complete.[/SPOILER]

*450-525:*

[SPOILER]Here is a collection of 450-525 profiles by *Yuuzikha*.

Here are some profiles contributed by other members.
Uldum [M] 475-525 by *Dr. Watson* - Click!
Uldum [H] 475-525 by *Chudz* - Click!
Deepholm [M] [H] 450-500 by *JuJuBoSc* - Click!
Twilight Highlands (Pyrite) [M] 525 by me - Click![/SPOILER]

_If you find any problems with the above profiles please be specific when describing them, or if you have your own to share, alternate profiles or specific profiles, share them and I will update this post when possible._

Hope this is helpful and the format works for everybody.

Exan

----------


## Excesum

I'm currently at around 225. If you could make profiles from 225-300 for both mining and herbalism I'll rep you x4  :Smile:

----------


## Neeoo

> I'm currently at around 225. If you could make profiles from 225-300 for both mining and herbalism I'll rep you x4


me2  :Smile:  
.....

----------


## exan19

ok well i was planning on making them for myself too, so now that i know some other people are interested. I will upload them on here when im done!

----------


## Excesum

> ok well i was planning on making them for myself too, so now that i know some other people are interested. I will upload them on here when im done!


Great!  :Smile:  Appreciate it!

----------


## DK1989

Im also working on a 200-300, Ill prob finish it up later today.

----------


## exan19

added a profile for felwood, odd mix of stuff there though.

proving to be very lucrative so far. over 150 nodes in about half an hour.

----------


## DK1989

What are you working on now? Ill make the one after that if you want.

----------


## exan19

I was going to do winterspring, to get mining to 300, then there are plenty of other profiles for BC and WOTLK and cata.

I will upload the good ones of those as i go through some that I have.

Im taking a break while my bot farms anyway, so you can always do winterspring if u want to do one now.

----------


## Excesum

Thanks for the Felwood profile! Nice to see that you deliever! Would still like a profile from 225-260 in herbalism and 230-300 in mining though, if that could be arranged! +Rep x4 anyways, good work  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

Ill grab a new drink then make one for Eastern Plaguelands to get you from 230-270ish. Western Plague can get you up to 230. Sungrass is the most common thing to get you up there but it requires 230 so unless you got the enchant like I did you need to go next door and get 5 levels lol

----------


## exan19

I was able to get my herbalism up to about 250 in western plaguelands, it seems to level faster than mining, maybe just more nodes getting hit. I let it run for a while longer than i needed to anyway for some extra supplies as i intend to level professions and was at about 250, this means a few nodes in felwood wont be harvestable yet, but most are ok.

After felwood, I was able to get my mining to 275 after smelting Truesilver so I will start with looking for or making a good hellfire peninsula profile  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

Here is nothing great but it worked nicely for me, even tossed in Light's Hope Chapel as a Town Waypoint, it goes around the outside of the map. Quick and Easy ^.^

Mainly for herbing but it will grab Iron ore if you want it to.

Edit: There is one already for Hellfire I'm testing it now. It needs a few nodes on the cliffs blacklisted but Ill be done and re-upload it soon.

LINK REMOVED

----------


## Excesum

Thanks to the both of you! Just added rep to both, forgot to give you earlier Exan, sorry bout that  :Smile: 
And btw, didnt see that WPL profile before now! Should work great  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

OMFG The one I posted has you falling off cliffs into 3+ mobs a lot. I'm making on if exan doesn't get one out first lol

----------


## exan19

Thanks I updated the original post and provided you credit for the EPL profile. Also uploaded 2 profiles with different focus for Hellfire Peninsula both seem to have a good mix of minerals and herbs and are very comprehensive (500+ waypoints)

----------


## DK1989

Thank you sir, Nicely done. You should change the name if this thread to all over Sgatherer leveling profiles lol

----------


## Excesum

Can anyone of you upload the newest SGather files in a RaR-file or something? The link from the original SGather thread is broken..

----------


## DK1989

http://www.filedropper.com/sgather

The original one had and I still use and it works perfect. If it doesn't work let me know and Ill upload the one I have running right now.

----------


## Excesum

> http://www.filedropper.com/sgather
> 
> The original one had and I still use and it works perfect. If it doesn't work let me know and Ill upload the one I have running right now.


Upload works, thanks alot!

----------


## DrWho1988

Instead of creating a new thread or posting this in the mayhem of the main Sgather thread, I'll post my Uldum profile here. There are no mailboxes yet because I have not yet gotten to the phase that reveals them.
*Download:* http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2010113

----------


## stormcrowsix

Watson, this looks like a decent new profile, just the thing that i was looking for  :Big Grin: 
Gonna test it out tonight and compare to my deepholm inner circle mining route i have been using till now

----------


## DrWho1988

> Watson, this looks like a decent new profile, just the thing that i was looking for 
> Gonna test it out tonight and compare to my deepholm inner circle mining route i have been using till now


Thx  :Smile: 
I got 14 stacks of Eternium Ore and 15 pieces of Pyrite in about 45 minutes and I was 1 of atleast 3 others that where also mining. The only problem is I have not seen any mailboxes yet.

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

BTW I also think this thread be stickied and used as a central thread for everyone to post their own profiles in.

----------


## Gbo

You need to put your mailbox in tanaris, at Gadgetzan.

----------


## DrWho1988

> You need to put your mailbox in tanaris, at Gadgetzan.


I'm hated with them  :Frown:  but I'll add it there for everyone else

----------


## exan19

Updated OP with a few more links, thanks for the map Dr. Watson I have added it to the OP.

Also added a few more cata maps.

----------


## LonelyCitizen

Thanks for all your profiles ^^ they are simply awesome.

----------


## Neeoo

I have made a Winterspring profile with mainly mining and some herbs (230-300)
File-Upload.net - winterspring.XML

have fun and thanks for the other profiles!

----------


## exan19

> I have made a Winterspring profile with mainly mining and some herbs (230-300)
> File-Upload.net - winterspring.XML
> 
> have fun and thanks for the other profiles!


Thanks for the contribution, I have added it with all the others!

----------


## Excesum

Exan, change the name of the thread to something universal, not only herb and mining leveling! Keep up the good work!  :Smile: 
Voting for sticky btw!

----------


## YaroslavWoW

+ rep very nice !

----------


## bigman3912

275-325 and 300-350 link don't work. can anybody upload it to deposite or letitbit?

----------


## exan19

Here is a short profile i made for twilight highlands, just the area around grim batol, the wyrm's band, where pyrite frequently spawns, and there is usually always 1 node up either pyrite of elementium, it seems pretty decent after about 15 mins here. Not many mobs around so also good for low levels. Lots of pyrite, but a lot of people flying through on longer runs though, depends how busy your server is.

http://uploading.com/files/db95a8ma/...55D%2B525.XML/

----------


## spawnfestis

Is no one actually just farming herbs? Everyone on mining?..
I'm in Twilight Highlands right now, but is there any other place worth to visit? I would gladly farm Whiptail but I don't know where I would find lots of spots for it. Currently I tried Uldum green territories, but it just doesn't give me any herb spawns. At least there is a LOT less than Twilight Jasmine.

Maybe I'm running the wrong profile, any ideas on where to farm anything other than cinderbloom/twilight jasmines?

----------


## exan19

i got about 18 stacks of twilight jasmine using the twilight highlands profile linked in here. it also got my about 16 stacks of elementium. its a good mix.

----------


## Neeoo

> Instead of creating a new thread or posting this in the mayhem of the main Sgather thread, I'll post my Uldum profile here. There are no mailboxes yet because I have not yet gotten to the phase that reveals them.
> *Download:* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2.../Uldum_Ore.zip (added mailbox waypoint in Gadgetzan)


Very nice Profile, but can you make it more smoother? Yesterday one time my character has stucked on a stone and one time he gots killed from a ranging mob. But i think that the hardest problem is, that the profile is not so smoothy like others.

still +rep - thanks

edit: he has stucked on the obelisk of sun and fly's there in the hole and got killed from the range mobs there too. U have to add more waypoints there.

----------


## DrWho1988

> Very nice Profile, but can you make it more smoother? Yesterday one time my character has stucked on a stone and one time he gots killed from a ranging mob. But i think that the hardest problem is, that the profile is not so smoothy like others.
> 
> still +rep - thanks
> 
> edit: he has stucked on the obelisk of sun and fly's there in the hole and got killed from the range mobs there too. U have to add more waypoints there.



The obelisk of the sun is a bit difficult to do because its so huge I'll have to make the route go around it. I'll update it in a bit. Could you possible give me coords for the 2 other areas you mentions? This was my first profile that I've made from scratch  :Smile: 

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

Ok I have tweaked the route and attempted to make it more smooth. There's way more waypoints now and I also added a Town Waypoint in Cenarion Hold (in addition to Gadgetzan) in Silithus for those of you like me who are hated with the Goblins. The profile also now goes around the Obelisk of the Sun instead of trying to go up and over or under it.



*Download:*  http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2010113

----------


## MontgomeryBurns

FileFactory isnt the best site to upload, i often get "servers are busy at the moment" etc etc. 

Chose another uploading site?

Thanks

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> The obelisk of the sun is a bit difficult to do because its so huge I'll have to make the route go around it. I'll update it in a bit. Could you possible give me coords for the 2 other areas you mentions? This was my first profile that I've made from scratch 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------
> 
> Ok I have tweaked the route and attempted to make it more smooth. There's way more waypoints now and I also added a Town Waypoint in Cenarion Hold (in addition to Gadgetzan) in Silithus for those of you like me who are hated with the Goblins. The profile also now goes around the Obelisk of the Sun instead of trying to go up and over or under it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Download:* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%20Stuff/Uldum_Ore_v.2.zip


could you reupload pls.the link doesnt seem to work.

----------


## DrWho1988

> could you reupload pls.the link doesnt seem to work.


Done I mistyped the link. But it seems that sgather doesn't like to mine Eternium, but it might just be me

----------


## Itoo

Is there anyway to set up MOLL-E as Mail box for engineers instead of having to go to Gadgetzan?

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Done I mistyped the link. But it seems that sgather doesn't like to mine Eternium, but it might just be me


Ty. +Rep.

Try re d/l ing the program

----------


## xolieo

Thanks a bunch! The Hyjal path is great for herbing. The deepholm path doesnt yield many herbs. 2-3 gathers per loop. Its obviously made with mining in mind. Would be nice to see another good herb path.

----------


## DK1989

> To begin with here is an SGather install mirror as it seems to be hard to download sometimes.
> http://www.filedropper.com/sgather


You should update this. The one posted there is the one I linked and is the previous version. JuJu has released an updated one for underground/underwater nodes.




> Download 1.0.4
> 
> VirusTotal

----------


## jereminion

> The obelisk of the sun is a bit difficult to do because its so huge I'll have to make the route go around it. I'll update it in a bit. Could you possible give me coords for the 2 other areas you mentions? This was my first profile that I've made from scratch 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------
> 
> Ok I have tweaked the route and attempted to make it more smooth. There's way more waypoints now and I also added a Town Waypoint in Cenarion Hold (in addition to Gadgetzan) in Silithus for those of you like me who are hated with the Goblins. The profile also now goes around the Obelisk of the Sun instead of trying to go up and over or under it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Download:* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...um_Ore_v.2.zip


this is not a good profile because it goes to obelisk of the moon which has elite mobs and crowds of like 13 mobs walking where the nodes are so if you go to land u just auto die

----------


## DK1989

> this is not a good profile because it goes to obelisk of the moon which has elite mobs and crowds of like 13 mobs walking where the nodes are so if you go to land u just auto die


Not necessarily, If you note the nodes on the map they are on the sidewalls not up top where the mobs are. Or at least it appears like that to me, I wouldn't know without testing.

----------


## DrWho1988

> this is not a good profile because it goes to obelisk of the moon which has elite mobs and crowds of like 13 mobs walking where the nodes are so if you go to land u just auto die


This shouldn't go near any mobs near the Obelisk of the Moon other than Wild Camels. I have not had any problems using this profile since I updated Sgather and I'm lvl 80. If I am wrong please provide me coords so I can fix it

----------


## DrWho1988

Ok so after running the profile last night I think I ran into the spot you were talking about near the Obelisk of the Moon. It was near a Schnottz Elite Guard so I black listed it. As I run it more this week I'll add some more blacklisted nodes. The link has been updated with the newest profile.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Ok so after running the profile last night I think I ran into the spot you were talking about near the Obelisk of the Moon. It was near a Schnottz Elite Guard so I black listed it. As I run it more this week I'll add some more blacklisted nodes. The link has been updated with the newest profile.


hey buddy :Smile: wheres the new link.could you provide it in the post above pls  :Smile:  ty

----------


## DrWho1988

Sorry it's the same link I should have mentioned that. I did that so I wouldn't need to keep posting a new link each time.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...um_Ore_v.2.zip

----------


## exan19

I updated the link as suggested  :Smile:  I will reupload files to a more reliable mirror tomorrow, any suggestions?

----------


## xolieo

Thanks exan. Just started using the Twilight Highlands route and it is perfect. I actually used the path herbing the last 40% of xp from 84-85.

----------


## exan19

> Thanks exan. Just started using the Twilight Highlands route and it is perfect. I actually used the path herbing the last 40% of xp from 84-85.


Haha, I did the same thing, spent about a fair few hours there and got the last ~65% of 84-85 and dinged. Then stayed a fair few more than that with around 20k more hp just like that.

----------


## qwertydude09

Any way I can get a Durotar/Mulgore Copper? I actually hate the Eastern Kingdoms for farming, too many cliffs.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> Sorry it's the same link I should have mentioned that. I did that so I wouldn't need to keep posting a new link each time.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...um_Ore_v.2.zip


3rd time stuck at "Obelisk of the Moon"

anyone has this issue?

----------


## truetarin

First: Thank you!

I made some profiles for 1 to 330 (1 - 300 was VERY fast).

[SPOILER]1-70 Mulgore
70-125 Hillsbrand Foothills
125-180 Western Plaguelands
180-230 Burning Stepps
230-300 Winterspring
300-330 Hellfire (not the best profile)[/SPOILER]

DL Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?p2x7b4xwxu5h74x

----------


## qwertydude09

Thanks true! I'll be sure to +rep you  :Big Grin:

----------


## munccu

I have been using Uldum Ore v2 profile for 2 hours 30 minutes now, and this if what i've got
-20 Volatile Fire
-30 Volatire Earth
-23 Volatile Water
-3 Ember Topaz
-2 Nightstone
-1 Zephyrite
-1 Alicite
-76 Pyrite Ore
-4 Hessonite
-3 Jasper 
-1 Inferno Ruby
-539 Elementium Ore

+Rep for you!

----------


## exan19

Updated OP and tried to improve it. Post any feedback. Most contributions I will now just link to your post, so you can keep it updated.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> 3rd time stuck at "Obelisk of the Moon"
> 
> anyone has this issue?


still getting stuck there.anyone else?

----------


## MontgomeryBurns

> I have been using Uldum Ore v2 profile for 2 hours 30 minutes now, and this if what i've got
> -20 Volatile Fire
> -30 Volatire Earth
> -23 Volatile Water
> -3 Ember Topaz
> -2 Nightstone
> -1 Zephyrite
> -1 Alicite
> -76 Pyrite Ore
> ...


Which one did u use? Link plx  :Smile:

----------


## DrWho1988

> still getting stuck there.anyone else?


 Please give me the coords for the spot(s) and I will blacklist them. I haven't encountered any problems at the Obelisk other than the one node that I blacklisted.




> Which one did u use? Link plx


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2010113




> I have been using Uldum Ore v2 profile for 2 hours 30 minutes now, and this if what i've got
> -20 Volatile Fire
> -30 Volatire Earth
> -23 Volatile Water
> -3 Ember Topaz
> -2 Nightstone
> -1 Zephyrite
> -1 Alicite
> -76 Pyrite Ore
> ...


 Glad it's worked out as well for you as it did for me  :Smile:

----------


## qwertydude09

> First: Thank you!
> 
> I made some profiles for 1 to 330 (1 - 300 was VERY fast).
> 
> [SPOILER]1-70 Mulgore
> 70-125 Hillsbrand Foothills
> 125-180 Western Plaguelands
> 180-230 Burning Stepps
> 230-300 Winterspring
> ...


All the 1-70 does is take in you circles (as in only one spot). Don't see how this is fast, ran the mulgore one for 10 minutes not a single node, I shut it off, moved up a few steps and found 5 nodes.

----------


## exan19

> All the 1-70 does is take in you circles (as in only one spot). Don't see how this is fast, ran the mulgore one for 10 minutes not a single node, I shut it off, moved up a few steps and found 5 nodes.


haha doesn't sound right, has anyone else tried these profiles?
cheers

----------


## munccu

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/353710/WoW%2...um_Ore_v.2.zip  :Smile:

----------


## truetarin

> All the 1-70 does is take in you circles (as in only one spot). Don't see how this is fast, ran the mulgore one for 10 minutes not a single node, I shut it off, moved up a few steps and found 5 nodes.


I level 1 to 300 in less than three hours.
Was anyone else there?

----------


## shamshock

> haha doesn't sound right, has anyone else tried these profiles?
> cheers


I used this profile from 1-330. Got it in around 2 hours.

----------


## Elbane

Can people stop using uploading.com


Capped for 1 download per day.
Why dont you use megaupload.

----------


## givemhell

Deepholm [M] [H] 450-500 by JuJuBoSc - Click!
link is broken?
found a link in another post
http://www.2shared.com/document/dXLYt7R0/Deepholm.html

----------


## mustangs16

How do I put the profile I want into the bot? cuz when I download it and click on the download it takes me to internet explorer and shows all these coordinates.

----------


## exan19

> How do I put the profile I want into the bot? cuz when I download it and click on the download it takes me to internet explorer and shows all these coordinates.


save to the profiles folder in your bot directory then when you run the bot go to 'load' and select it.

I will update the links when I have some more time, sorry i didn't know uploading.com sucked.

----------


## Secalicious

Dr. Watson I love your profile for mining so much and ty for it. But it barely gets any whiptail but a ton of cinderbloom. Whiptail is very nice and its all around the river/water and what not. If you look at Chudz profile in the OP his gets a lot of whiptail, but barely any ores. I commend you both for your efforts but plz coming them in an efficient way to make the ultimate Uldum Profile. That is all. <3

----------


## DrWho1988

> Dr. Watson I love your profile for mining so much and ty for it. But it barely gets any whiptail but a ton of cinderbloom. Whiptail is very nice and its all around the river/water and what not. If you look at Chudz profile in the OP his gets a lot of whiptail, but barely any ores. I commend you both for your efforts but plz coming them in an efficient way to make the ultimate Uldum Profile. That is all. <3


You're welcome, I will see what I can do. I do not have an herbalist that is high enough to herb it myself so the most I can do is import data with Gathermate2 and create a route using herbs and ore with the Routes addon. I might have it ready by tomorrow night cause it's getting late for me.

----------


## Secalicious

thx i <3 u

----------


## DrWho1988

Ok this is the best I could do, not having a high level herbalist myself. Lemme know if you have any problems. This is Ore and Herbs. I avoided Obelisks of the Sun, Moon and Stars completely since they seem to be causing problems with some people. It's a looooooong route, but should be pretty decent. Enjoy  :Smile: 
*Download:* http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2010113

----------


## MiX4RiA

Great profiles Dr. Watson! thank you so much!

----------


## Secalicious

WATSON I FREAKING LOVE YOU, tell me how to give you rep, i cant figure it out.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> WATSON I FREAKING LOVE YOU, tell me how to give you rep, i cant figure it out.


press a star with 6 angles below person's "Rep: x"

----------


## Itoo

Thanks for the ace Uldum mining profile Dr. watson.

----------


## fireicexxx

Very nice thread I use Elwynn for 1-75 but havent tried mulgore will give it a shot if I ever lvl again

----------


## DrWho1988

> Thanks for the ace Uldum mining profile Dr. watson.


You're welcome  :Smile:  more will be coming soon

----------


## Itoo

I think this is the node that causes the getting stuck issue at the Obelisk of the Moon.


```
    <Position>
      <X>-8611.576</X>
      <Y>394.494781</Y>
      <Z>154.72049</Z>
    </Position>
```

This one is right next to the stairs where a bunch of patrols walk by and usually gets me killed.


```
    <Position>
      <X>-8555.839</X>
      <Y>-121.762154</Y>
      <Z>202.210648</Z>
    </Position>
```

----------


## DK1989

Nicely done, Im gonna test it out soon when I get my farming toon up to par with the few mobs you might encounter.

----------


## aaronreeves

> You're welcome  more will be coming soon



Hey Ive been using your uldum profile for a while and love it! Thanks a ton!

I am having a problem tho... After mining for a while my character just flys up and out of uldum and allthe way to un goro then all the way to sithilus, and will then get stuck in the inn there... At first i thought it might have just been bad luck but its happened 5+ times... everything goes good, then i fly to un goro and then to sithilus and get stuck... Any way you could make a slight edit for us who arnt hated by goblins to mail and repair in gadgetzan? or you could explain to me how to do it and i could edit it! Anyways thanks a ton

----------


## DrWho1988

> Hey Ive been using your uldum profile for a while and love it! Thanks a ton!
> 
> I am having a problem tho... After mining for a while my character just flys up and out of uldum and allthe way to un goro then all the way to sithilus, and will then get stuck in the inn there... At first i thought it might have just been bad luck but its happened 5+ times... everything goes good, then i fly to un goro and then to sithilus and get stuck... Any way you could make a slight edit for us who arnt hated by goblins to mail and repair in gadgetzan? or you could explain to me how to do it and i could edit it! Anyways thanks a ton


All you have to do is add a town waypoint in front of a repair vendor.

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------




> I think this is the node that causes the getting stuck issue at the Obelisk of the Moon.
> 
> 
> ```
>     <Position>
>       <X>-8611.576</X>
>       <Y>394.494781</Y>
>       <Z>154.72049</Z>
>     </Position>
> ...


I meant in game coords, these really aren't going to help me out too much. If you dont have an addon that gives coordinates, then copy and paste the following, make a macro and use it


```
/script px,py=GetPlayerMapPosition("player")
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME: AddMessage(format("( %s ) %i,%i",GetZoneText(),px *100,py *100));
```

----------


## Itoo

> I meant in game coords, these really aren't going to help me out too much. If you dont have an addon that gives coordinates, then copy and paste the following, make a macro and use it
> 
> 
> ```
> /script px,py=GetPlayerMapPosition("player")
> /script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME: AddMessage(format("( %s ) %i,%i",GetZoneText(),px *100,py *100));
> ```


32,14 for the Obelisk of the Moon node that gets you stuck
41,12 for the one down the stairs ramp that agroes patrols.

----------


## mustangs16

Does anybody have a Tol'barad profile (Azshara's Veil farming)? Or is it impossible to bot there because I tried to make my own one along the river and my character would just keep cutting through the middle of the peninsula and getting killed. Sorry if that makes no sense LOL

----------


## DrWho1988

> 32,14 for the Obelisk of the Moon node that gets you stuck
> 41,12 for the one down the stairs ramp that agroes patrols.


Ok thank you. I will update it in a bit, I just got home from work so I'll do it once I get on WoW.

----------


## DrWho1988

Both have been updated with the 2 nodes blacklisted. You can download them form this thread: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post2010113

----------


## itryreallyhard

I've been using Sgather and its been wonderful especially the profiles. However, I havent been able to fine a really good herbing profile for Twilight Highlands. Twilight Jasmine's are the go to herb for milling for darkmoon cards. I was wondering since you did such a kick ass job doing the Uldum profiles, could you possible make a Twilight profile specifically for Herbing?

----------


## Bazos008

when I download the profile and unzip it and when i load the profile nothing seems to happen am i doing something wrong with this and also when i do end up loading the profile i cant bring mine back up with the waypoints i made i have to fly around and set the waypooints up again

----------


## hamdroids

I dont know if its only me or anything but [Western Plaguelands [H] [M] 125-225 ] Is bugged for me when Im mining. I Did start well and after 5 min it just got (Unstuck - Turn away) or something. And when I clicked Stop on bot it didnt stop.

----------


## noname40k

> haha doesn't sound right, has anyone else tried these profiles?
> cheers


Worked great.

----------


## legendaryleon

I got from 1-433 very fast and very smoothly using your profiles. I moved onto Mount Hyjal and no Cata profiles are being loaded. All of northrend's loaded perfectly but whenever I load Hyjal specifically no waypoints come up or anything. I changed my item specifics...Help?  :Frown:

----------


## Niffel

Does not work for me. Tried to send a level 22 Warrior to Hillsbrad for Mining and get stuck more or less instantly.

----------


## Kutzarn

Wow in 1 night i made 500g alone on copper ore.
I LOVE U

----------


## Nightsmoky

profiles doesnt work anymore! Plx fix it!

Always get stucked and so on.


think its only doable with flying mount. lol

----------


## ihacknewbies

> I dont know if its only me or anything but [Western Plaguelands [H] [M] 125-225 ] Is bugged for me when Im mining. I Did start well and after 5 min it just got (Unstuck - Turn away) or something. And when I clicked Stop on bot it didnt stop.


It seems to do this if you try to stop it when it's getting "unstuck" you have to wait it out and let it unstick itself or restart the program completely

----------


## Thrimich

mmm Wintergrasp 230-300 isn't working for me... I mean, I get the path but I don't have the required skill :S

----------


## JunkyVirus

> mmm Wintergrasp 230-300 isn't working for me... I mean, I get the path but I don't have the required skill :S


It's not working for me to, but I don't have any waypoints when I load the profile

----------


## ihacknewbies

All these problems are user error. Not all of the downloads need to be unzipped. If it doesn't work, don't unzip it. Every profile listed as a problem works perfectly for me.

----------


## alen

> profiles doesnt work anymore! Plx fix it!
> 
> Always get stucked and so on.
> 
> 
> think its only doable with flying mount. lol


SGather is only supporting flying mount

----------


## Ameeno

can you please reupload these to somewhere else. as download limit is reached and i cannot obtain them  :Frown:

----------


## Zapcrack

Question: How do you stop the bot from taking the rough stone, solid stone ect?

----------


## Estima

Use any of loot filter addon i guess

----------


## jereminion

> First: Thank you!
> 
> I made some profiles for 1 to 330 (1 - 300 was VERY fast).
> 
> [SPOILER]1-70 Mulgore
> 70-125 Hillsbrand Foothills
> 125-180 Western Plaguelands
> 180-230 Burning Stepps
> 230-300 Winterspring
> ...


thanks but can you please make an optional durotar profile? most ppl dont go to mulgore ever 8-)

----------


## Silvera

While the actual routes work fine, I find it very annoying that in just about every area, there's just some stuff you can't gather. It slows down the process a lot when it has to retry gathering 4 to 5 times, whether it be herbs or mining. That is following the "suggested levels" in the description. Burning steppes is a really bad place to herb before lvl 205 as you rarely find anything. Even at lvl 205 it's only what, 1 thing you can gather, the other nodes is lvl 260. 

Don't know if it's just me having troubles with this. 
Cheers!

----------


## Buckmeister

Exan19, just a small question. Is there any possibility you could upload your 1-230 profiles on another site than uploading.com? I cant seem to get anything from that site, or they removed your profiles,im not sure.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## truetarin

> thanks but can you please make an optional durotar profile? most ppl dont go to mulgore ever 8-)


You can run the bot at durotar and it will fly till Mulgore.
I dont have a wow account atm so i cant sorry :/ 
but i think you found another good profile

----------

